# [SOLVED] Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help :)



## supermass (Mar 21, 2012)

Recently my computer started crashing while playing games and sometimes while i was simply browsing.The problem first started after i updated an nvidia driver and i cant find a way to deal with this.Any kind of help will be appreciated (i am not that good with pc's).


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *

Hello supermass and welcome *TSF*!

Have you tried a System Restore to before the trouble happened?.
Could you please give us your hardware specs (Including PSU wattage and make). If its OEM/Prebuilt can you give us the make and model.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## supermass (Mar 21, 2012)

if you can please tell me how can i provide you with these information i can gladly obey thanks for the quick response 

Field Value
Computer 
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name PERFORMER_I7
User Name owner

Motherboard 
CPU Type 4x , 3400 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 4075 MB
BIOS Type Unknown

Display 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Monitor Ïèüíç PnP ãåíéêÞò ÷ñÞóçò [NoDB] (2004469117)

Multimedia 
Audio Adapter Realtek Digital Output (Realtek
Audio Adapter Realtek Digital Output(Optical)
Audio Adapter Ç÷åßá (Realtek High Definition 

Storage 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C08
IDE Controller Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C00
Disk Drive WDC WD10EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions 
C: (NTFS) 453767 MB (320978 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 499997 MB (189383 MB free)
Total Size 931.4 GB (498.4 GB free)

Input 
Keyboard ÓõóêåõÞ ðëçêôñïëïãßïõ HID
Keyboard ÓõóêåõÞ ðëçêôñïëïãßïõ HID
Keyboard ÓõóêåõÞ ðëçêôñïëïãßïõ HID
Mouse Ðïíôßêé óõìâáôü ìå HID
Mouse Ðïíôßêé óõìâáôü ìå HID

Network 
Network Adapter Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (192.168.1.2)

Peripherals 
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D [NoDB]
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Razer Lycosa
USB Device Razer Lycosa
USB Device Óýíèåôç óõóêåõÞ USB
USB Device Óýíèåôç óõóêåõÞ USB
USB Device ÓõóêåõÞ äéáóýíäåóçò USB
USB Device ÓõóêåõÞ äéáóýíäåóçò USB

I wonder if this may help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *



> Could you please give us your hardware specs (Including PSU wattage and make). If its OEM/Prebuilt can you give us the make and model


Download the* Display/Video *Driver for your Video Card
As for the *P*ower* S*upply *U*nit, open the side of the case and read the label and post the *Make, Model#, and Wattage*.


----------



## supermass (Mar 21, 2012)

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3.40GHz 36 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
4,00 GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Intel Corporation DH67BL (LGA1155) 25 °C
Graphics
W2361 ([email protected])
1024MB GeForce GTX 560 (ASUStek Computer Inc) 34 °C
Hard Drives
977GB Western Digital WDC WD10EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device (SATA) 26 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

Downloaded the program you said this is the result hope it helps.The computer is prebuild.

230 v - 5A -50hz is that it? but i dont think that is the problem .The problem occured after the installation of the latest nvidia driver i downloaded the pc was working fine for months.

My driver is up to date but the problem still occurs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *

Check the label of the *PSU *again, looking for the *Watts* (output) and the *Make *and *Model #* Not the voltages (V) or Hertz (Hz) If the latest nVidia driver is causing a problem, then go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* right click *devmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. Once in the Device Manager, branch out Display Driver, right click your nVidia Adapter/*Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver.* and roll the driver back to the previous one that was working.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *

take the side off the case and look at the psu label for 

make 
model 
wattage

if you can roll back the drivers then they are not installed properly

there should be nothing to roll back to


in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## supermass (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *

I think its fixed after i deleted some files my antivirus told me too i dont experienced the problem .Too make sure i ll test it for another day.Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes and random colors appear on screen.Please help *

If your computer is working 100% could you please mark the thread as solved

Thread Tools > Mark as Solved.

Thanks,
Altie


----------

